# New Betta set-up



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hypothetically speaking... ... what would be some good, easy-grow plants for a betta tank? To fill in the background and make it a bit more interesting?

Currently it only has what I think is an aponogeton henkelianus and a tiny crinum calamistratum, which were doing badly in the goldfish tank so I moved them, and also a small amazon sword. There's also a little bit of moss glued to the rock, and some floating plants that I bought the other day. The anubias and java fern floating about in there are earmarked for the goldfish tank once I have something to tie them to, so they won't be staying. The lighting is just an ordinary desk lamp, so I hope that will be good enough!

I dug this old 30L out of the attic a few weeks ago, intended as somewhere to grow plants away from the goldies ferocious appetites... but I may or may not have accidentally purchased a betta online this weekend, so this is now going to be his home when he arrives


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Vallis, Amazon Swords, Crypts.

In a 30ltr, even some of the mid-ground plants might work as background plants.

I see you've succumbed to MTS


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Vallis, Amazon Swords, Crypts.
> 
> In a 30ltr, even some of the mid-ground plants might work as background plants.
> 
> I see you've succumbed to MTS


Well, it was just sitting in the attic not doing anything... seemed like a waste 

I love the look of vallis but it's never done very well with me, that could be more to do with me trying to put it in the big tank with the goldfish though! Do you use a fertiliser with your plants? I've put root tabs in and I have an old bottle of Flourish which is hopefully still good as it's hardly been used.

He should be here tomorrow


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> Well, it was just sitting in the attic not doing anything... seemed like a waste
> 
> I love the look of vallis but it's never done very well with me, that could be more to do with me trying to put it in the big tank with the goldfish though! Do you use a fertiliser with your plants? I've put root tabs in and I have an old bottle of Flourish which is hopefully still good as it's hardly been used.
> 
> He should be here tomorrow


The 200ltr has root tabs, the 120ltr is a dirted tank, and the new 53ltr has Tetra Active Substrate, although no plants in there yet. Of the others, I think plants do best in the 120ltr, but I've started thinking that my pH is too low for plants to thrive - especially in the 200 (6.2) 

You know the unofficial rule. Pics are mandatory.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> but I've started thinking that my pH is too low for plants to thrive - especially in the 200 (6.2)


Hmm, that's something to think about then, as my water is extremely soft too. I buffer it in the goldie tank to keep the pH stable, but I was going to leave this one, not add anything to it and see where the pH ended up, seeing as bettas are softwater fish anyway. I did wonder if the low mineral content in my water might have something to do with how badly I seem to do with plants. I hope the fertiliser will be enough for them 



LinznMilly said:


> You know the unofficial rule. Pics are mandatory.


Well of course! He's way too handsome not to have his picture taken


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> Hmm, that's something to think about then, as my water is extremely soft too. I buffer it in the goldie tank to keep the pH stable, but I was going to leave this one, not add anything to it and see where the pH ended up, seeing as bettas are softwater fish anyway. I did wonder if the low mineral content in my water might have something to do with how badly I seem to do with plants. I hope the fertiliser will be enough for them
> 
> Well of course! He's way too handsome not to have his picture taken


I'd still leave the water to stand and then check it.

6.5-7.8 is apparently best for most plants (I've just looked it up). I have almond leaves and alder cones in the 200 for the tannins, and to give a more natural effect (someone once described it as jungle - I quite like that). The 120 isn't quite that low - 6.6, last time I checked.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I'd still leave the water to stand and then check it.
> 
> 6.5-7.8 is apparently best for most plants (I've just looked it up). I have almond leaves and alder cones in the 200 for the tannins, and to give a more natural effect (someone once described it as jungle - I quite like that). The 120 isn't quite that low - 6.6, last time I checked.


I'll just keep an eye on it and see what happens then!

Edit: Just checked it in the tank this eve and it's 6.4 which is a bit lower than I was expecting as I did a big water change only a couple of days ago which I'd have thought would bump it up. Straight out of the tap it's around 7.2.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

My little boy has arrived, you forget how teeny bettas are when you are used to big, chunky fish!

Pictures are a bit dark as I've left his light off for now, though he seems pretty chilled out and has been exploring everything 










He's so pretty


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> My little boy has arrived, you forget how teeny bettas are when you are used to big, chunky fish!
> 
> Pictures are a bit dark as I've left his light off for now, though he seems pretty chilled out and has been exploring everything
> 
> ...


Wow! He's gorgeous.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Very handsome


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Very handsome


Thank you 



LinznMilly said:


> Does he have a name yet?


His name is Figaro 

He likes being in the tangle of roots under my floating plants very much, and he's already swimming up to the glass to look at me when I get close to look at him . And he's much easier to take pictures of than the goldfish as he actually stays still and poses sometimes!

















It's not been quite 24 hours since I tested my tapwater pH, but the results so far are:

straight out of the tap - 7.2
after standing for 12 hours - 6.8
after standing for (nearly) 24 hours - 6.4

The tank seems to be at around 6.8 at the moment, I did think it was lower last night but I might have been looking at it in bad light. Either way that's ok though I think!


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> My little boy has arrived, you forget how teeny bettas are when you are used to big, chunky fish!
> 
> Pictures are a bit dark as I've left his light off for now, though he seems pretty chilled out and has been exploring everything
> 
> ...


Omg i have been gone for like a week and you have got a betta. Gosh damn. How things have changed.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> Hypothetically speaking... ... what would be some good, easy-grow plants for a betta tank? To fill in the background and make it a bit more interesting?
> 
> Currently it only has what I think is an aponogeton henkelianus and a tiny crinum calamistratum, which were doing badly in the goldfish tank so I moved them, and also a small amazon sword. There's also a little bit of moss glued to the rock, and some floating plants that I bought the other day. The anubias and java fern floating about in there are earmarked for the goldfish tank once I have something to tie them to, so they won't be staying. The lighting is just an ordinary desk lamp, so I hope that will be good enough!
> 
> I dug this old 30L out of the attic a few weeks ago, intended as somewhere to grow plants away from the goldies ferocious appetites... but I may or may not have accidentally purchased a betta online this weekend, so this is now going to be his home when he arrives


I love the tank and plants. I knew you could grow plants, I think your gardening team just was not a fan of them


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Omg i have been gone for like a week and uou have git bettas. Gosh damn. Hiw things have changed.


I know right!? The tank was already set up and I didn't intend to buy any fish just yet, but then there he was!



George Duke-Cohan said:


> I love the tank and plants. I knew you could grow plants, I think your gardening team just was not a fan of them


Well, don't speak too soon! The floating plants are looking a bit sad already! I've been dosing a little fertiliser but there aren't really any nitrates to speak of in this tank as Figaro is so small and my tapwater has 0 nitrates. I'm wondering if they may actually do better in the goldfish tank? The rooted plants look like they are doing ok so far though


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> I know right!? The tank was already set up and I didn't intend to buy any fish just yet, but then there he was!
> 
> Well, don't speak too soon! The floating plants are looking a bit sad already! I've been dosing a little fertiliser but there aren't really any nitrates to speak of in this tank as Figaro is so small and my tapwater has 0 nitrates. I'm wondering if they may actually do better in the goldfish tank? The rooted plants look like they are doing ok so far though


Well to be honest as the nitrate increases the plants will absorb it, so you may not see any nitrate spikes for a while. Well until there is more being produced then being absorbed. Floating plants do tend to struggle with clean and healthy water parameters. So over time they will start to be happy. May I ask what fertiliser you are using.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Well to be honest as the nitrate increases the plants will absorb it, so you may not see any nitrate spikes for a while. Well until there is more being produced then being absorbed. Floating plants do tend to struggle with clean and healthy water parameters. So over time they will start to be happy. May I ask what fertiliser you are using.


Just Flourish as I happened to have a bottle! And some root tabs for the plants in the substrate. Is it likely that one betta will ever produce enough waste to sustain the floating plants? Or should I be dosing with something else? I can see the roots are starting to die off already


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> Just Flourish as I happened to have a bottle! And some root tabs for the plants in the substrate. Is it likely that one betta will ever produce enough waste to sustain the floating plants? Or should I be dosing with something else? I can see the roots are starting to die off already


When it comes to plants they don't need much. Light, water and nutrients and they are happy. So a beta will produce enough nutrients and so will any food left behind. So it will be all good. Some plants can be supper picky with there habitat. Like my plants love high nutrients but others die off if they have too much. Some will pull there nutrients from the water column some will take it from the substrate. It is a bit of trail and error. I shall let you know what plants I have in my none active substrate to help ya.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> Hmm, that's something to think about then, as my water is extremely soft too. I buffer it in the goldie tank to keep the pH stable, but I was going to leave this one, not add anything to it and see where the pH ended up, seeing as bettas are softwater fish anyway. I did wonder if the low mineral content in my water might have something to do with how badly I seem to do with plants. I hope the fertiliser will be enough for them
> 
> Well of course! He's way too handsome not to have his picture taken


I did not know about this unofficial rule. I better make sure to post pics when I can.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> My little boy has arrived, you forget how teeny bettas are when you are used to big, chunky fish!
> 
> Pictures are a bit dark as I've left his light off for now, though he seems pretty chilled out and has been exploring everything
> 
> ...


The colours are amazing. Definitely going to get one when I can get another tank. So far I am going to be aiming for a goldfish tank, a betta tank and a puffer tank (bigger puffer then pea puffer). Shame that things cost so much these days. Probably does not help that I seem to be unable to save money. :Hilarious


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> The colours are amazing. Definitely going to get one when I can get another tank. So far I am going to be aiming for a goldfish tank, a betta tank and a puffer tank (bigger puffer then pea puffer). Shame that things cost so much these days. Probably does not help that I seem to be unable to save money. :Hilarious


Haha! You're going to need a lot of room for all those tanks too!

His colours are lovely, they look different in different lights too. He is from Chen's Betta, they have some absolutely amazing looking fish!


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> Haha! You're going to need a lot of room for all those tanks too!
> 
> His colours are lovely, they look different in different lights too. He is from Chen's Betta, they have some absolutely amazing looking fish!


I shall have to take a look. Yeah I need to move out of my parents to get more tanks. I will not be making that mistake again.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that shrimp will potentially escape from any gap they can find? I was entertaining the idea of looking into soft water shrimp for this tank, but it has a glass lid with a substantial gap around the edge:


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

magpie said:


>


Magpie he's gorgeous :Happy


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Magic Waves said:


> Magpie he's gorgeous :Happy


Thank you! He's so cute and very active, he always seems to be watching what's going on outside his tank


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> Am I right in thinking that shrimp will potentially escape from any gap they can find? I was entertaining the idea of looking into soft water shrimp for this tank, but it has a glass lid with a substantial gap around the edge:


Yes shrimp can get out through that gap. But I have a small gap and as long as they don't have a direct access (something to climb up) you should be fine. Just be cautious as when they get stressed they do go a bit nuts. But so far I have had no escapes.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Yes shrimp can get out through that gap. But I have a small gap and as long as they don't have a direct access (something to climb up) you should be fine. Just be cautious as when they get stressed they do go a bit nuts. But so far I have had no escapes.


That's good to know  And maybe I could figure a way to block the gaps a bit just in case. I'd want the tank to be more established first, so it'll be awhile before I decide what to do anyway.

Do you know anything about soft water shrimp species? I only just started looking into it today


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> That's good to know  And maybe I could figure a way to block the gaps a bit just in case. I'd want the tank to be more established first, so it'll be awhile before I decide what to do anyway.
> 
> Do you know anything about soft water shrimp species? I only just started looking into it today


I know a bit but I am still learning myself. I itch shrimp it is kinda up-to you with what you wish to see. Some will sit there doing there thing, others will be all over the tank cleaning and being active. Also colours are getting more and more vibrant so depends on what colour scheme you wish to go for. I personally like blue or natural colouring.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> I know a bit but I am still learning myself. I itch shrimp it is kinda up-to you with what you wish to see. Some will sit there doing there thing, others will be all over the tank cleaning and being active. Also colours are getting more and more vibrant so depends on what colour scheme you wish to go for. I personally like blue or natural colouring.


I suppose I'd also need a back-up plan in case Figaro didn't like them, I know Bettas can be unwelcoming sometimes!

I think I'd like more active ones, not bothered about colour really though


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

magpie said:


> Thank you! He's so cute and very active, he always seems to be watching what's going on outside his tank


magpie mines the same and come feed time i tap the lid and he's there lol


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Someone was busy last night!










How do I tell him there are no ladies in his future?!?


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

magpie said:


> Someone was busy last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magpie lovely clear bubbles :Hilarious you should be proud , that's when they're happy in their environment...how long have you had him if you don't mind me asking? had my Leo a full week and no signs


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

just be careful, shrimp can, and often do, ruin those beautiful fins and tails
not that they set out to
but some just cant resist a 'something' wafting around their heads or lairs
and will strike out to see if it might be edible
bit like a shark, taking a bite out of us, to see if we are seals, their natural prey, or not
theyre not meaning to damage us, theyre just being nosey, but we might end up with missing bits anyway


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Magic Waves said:


> Magpie lovely clear bubbles :Hilarious you should be proud , that's when they're happy in their environment...how long have you had him if you don't mind me asking? had my Leo a full week and no signs


Thanks, I'm glad he's happy  He arrived last Tuesday, so about a week too. I'm sure it won't take Leo long, he must still be getting his bearings!



mrs phas said:


> just be careful, shrimp can, and often do, ruin those beautiful fins and tails


Ooh, I didn't realise the shrimp might do that. I've been reading up a bit over the last few days and I think it's probably not a good idea anyway, it seems to be hit & miss as to whether or not it goes well. And that's with me only thinking the betta might hurt the shrimp, not other way around too! Thanks for mentioning it!

Of course, now I've been watching videos of adorable shrimp scurrying around for days I still really want some... but that would mean another tank...


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

magpie said:


> He arrived last Tuesday, so about a week too. I'm sure it won't take Leo long, he must still be getting his bearings!


Well hopefully Leo will get in the mood :Hilarious


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> Someone was busy last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless him. He is even practicing to be a good dad. I think you need to have a sit down talk with him. Maybe use a power point presentation to help. :Cow


----------

